# tire set-up Rancher AT



## stratos284 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok guys which set-up would be better on my Bone stock 2012 Rancher AT (IRS)
Im going with Grim Reapers so my question is on the size
1- 25-8-12 front with 25-10-12 rear
or
2- 26-10-12 front with 26-12-12 rear
which size will work best?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not a whole lot of difference there... I would just get 26's and be done w/ it. A little extra GC never hurt.


----------



## stratos284 (Jan 21, 2012)

Will I need wheel spacers on them? I have a machine shop so any width spacer will be no problem to make.
I just wondered if the 26's would be to much without the gear reduction, I dont want to change stuff up to much while its still under warranty


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

from what I understand those little 420's can handle a little bigger tire w/ ease. 

I dont know about spacers, maybe someone else will answer that.


----------

